# Up



## SympL (Mar 3, 2009)

Please enjoy.


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 3, 2009)

Another 'Wow' shot. Great use of lines, contrast... you never cease to amaze.


----------



## SympL (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou rufus, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Artograph (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow!!  _LOVE_ it!!!!!!!

:O)


----------



## SympL (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it, Artograph.


----------



## Fox Paw (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice shot, as usual.


----------



## timethief (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice. 
may i ask where the taurs actually lead..


----------



## SympL (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Fox Paw, I appreciate it.



timethief said:


> Very nice.
> may i ask where the taurs actually lead..


Thankyou timethief, they lead wherever you wish...







(in reality this is an oil storage tank)


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 4, 2009)

So (reverse engineering moment for a second) took a picture of a cylindrical object, used the distortion characteristics of the lens, which I'm guessing were minimal, and perspective (or post? but I doubt that?) to give the stairs an almost straight appearance as though they're going up a flat wall, and the curvature of the cylinder and the lighting direction to produce the disparate size in the shadows?

Artistic and technically impressive even if I'm way off base.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## DeadEye (Mar 4, 2009)

I smell the fuel oil and hear the pumps in this shot. Well done :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## keybq (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice, i really like how the shadow gets longer as the stairs get higher


----------



## SympL (Mar 4, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> So (reverse engineering moment for a second) took a picture of a cylindrical object, used the distortion characteristics of the lens, which I'm guessing were minimal, and perspective (or post? but I doubt that?) to give the stairs an almost straight appearance as though they're going up a flat wall, and the curvature of the cylinder and the lighting direction to produce the disparate size in the shadows?
> 
> Artistic and technically impressive even if I'm way off base.


Actually, that is quite accurate, rufus. I did however have to make a slight perspective correction to one side of the image in post.
TCimages, DeadEye and keybq thankyou for your comments, much appreciated.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2009)

How come I have not seen this photo before?
I was really missing out on something!
Glad to have found it at last!


----------



## SympL (Mar 5, 2009)

Thankyou Corinna.


----------



## imagista (Mar 7, 2009)

hi Sympl...
this is a beautiful image. great!


----------



## invisible (Mar 7, 2009)

I couldn't help but nominate this one for Photo of the Month too, SympL. My apologies :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2009)

So 'simple', yet very compelling too. Great work.


----------



## Allen459 (Mar 7, 2009)

Brilliant! Where was this shot?


----------



## SympL (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi imagista, and thankyou for your comment.
Federico, I am honored by your nomination.
Antarctican, thankyou for your comments.
Allen459, thankyou, this was shot in Oswego, New York.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Love it!


----------

